# Graco G40 VS Wagner ac 4600



## dutchpainter (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello,

Can anybody tell me wich aircoat spraygun is better the graco g40 or the wagner ac 4600

Regards
Roy


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have not used either of those AAA guns but I know the graco is a bit pricier and imagine the wagner being cheaper is the better bargain and pretty similar.


----------



## dutchpainter (Apr 24, 2010)

i'm thinking of buying a graco finish pro with the g40 gun or de wagner sf 23 or sf 27 aircoat with the ac 4600 gun

Anyone experience with one of these machines?

Main interest is getting less overspray


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't own of those rigs but have spoke to other members about them and have heard that the wagner gun is a worthy alternative. 

There are some members that own this equipment and will chime in hopefully but it might take a few to get a response.


----------

